# Top Hashimoto's Specialists in the US



## Moose007

Hey everyone

New to the board

I want to know if there is a ranking or a list of the top hashimoto physicians in America.

IF there are any special or famous physican's that deal with hashmoto's disease

Thank you,

Moose


----------



## TuShoes

Are you reading my mind? My Endo doc moved so I'm looking for someone in the Gainesville Florida area. All I could find was thyroid.org and http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/florida.htm. And the one on that site moved to southern Florida, that's too far away.


----------



## Enigma

Moose,

What area of the country are you located? Someone may be able to give you specifics if we knew the general area you are located. Not sure if there is a comprehensive, updated database available.

you might also want to check out Yahoo Groups, as there are several regional groups active there that may be able to give you more specific info.


----------



## Andros

Moose007 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> New to the board
> 
> I want to know if there is a ranking or a list of the top hashimoto physicians in America.
> 
> IF there are any special or famous physican's that deal with hashmoto's disease
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Moose


Hi there Moose! Welcome!

Interesting question; one to which I hope you get the answer. We will see what our posters have to say!


----------



## mkalazan

I was wondering if someone could recommend an endo that truly understands Hashi's in Northern New Jersey. My Endo keeps telling me, "your numbers look good." Even though I feel HORRIBLE!
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## mkalazan

Moose007 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> New to the board
> 
> I want to know if there is a ranking or a list of the top hashimoto physicians in America.
> 
> IF there are any special or famous physican's that deal with hashmoto's disease
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Moose


I was wondering if someone could recommend an endo that truly understands Hashi's in Northern New Jersey. My Endo keeps telling me, "your numbers look good." Even though I feel HORRIBLE!
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Andros

mkalazan said:


> I was wondering if someone could recommend an endo that truly understands Hashi's in Northern New Jersey. My Endo keeps telling me, "your numbers look good." Even though I feel HORRIBLE!
> Thanks,
> Mary


And could we have a look at those numbers with the ranges included?


----------



## flgrandmama

Tushoes I guess its in the water! Let me say I am new here. I too am looking for a doctor in Gainesville. We just moved here. So any help with that I would appreciate! I have alot to learn about hashi! Recently diagnosed. Thank you!


----------



## Andros

flgrandmama said:


> Tushoes I guess its in the water! Let me say I am new here. I too am looking for a doctor in Gainesville. We just moved here. So any help with that I would appreciate! I have alot to learn about hashi! Recently diagnosed. Thank you!


Welcome to the board! And good luck locating a good doc in Gainesville!


----------



## Lovlkn

Andros said:


> And could we have a look at those numbers with the ranges included?


Ditto that! Labs with ranges would be great to see.


----------



## Lovlkn

flgrandmama said:


> Tushoes I guess its in the water! Let me say I am new here. I too am looking for a doctor in Gainesville. We just moved here. So any help with that I would appreciate! I have alot to learn about hashi! Recently diagnosed. Thank you!


Most GP's can treat hashi's - the trick is finding one who will dose you based on FT-4 and FT-3 along with the TSH. Keep looking till you find one willing to run those 3 tests and dose by them.


----------

